# Warranty work, P21DD, P20B9, P0133



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

69K miles and finally went in for the NOx recall.
The P21DD for the DEF tank was putting it into derate count down so in it went.
Radio blanked out recently and had a slow coolant leak for some time, figured water pump.

Car received:
-NOx recall and PCM reflash
-new DEF reservoir kit
-negative battery cable
-water pump

I requested new timing belt and tensioners at my cost if the water pump was leaking.
My cost for the extra parts and labor was $314,
Parts were billed at list, could have bought cheaper on line but this pushes the timing belt out another 4 yrs for me having to do it. Should have the new house done by then, LOL!

Side note, my DEF reading on my SG2 never changed from 15lbs, even ran out of DEF once. Maybe it'll change now but still at 15lbs when dropped off and picked up. Soot grams were 15 when dropped off and 16 when picked up, not sure if a manual regen was preformed.

Still like the CTD!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Diesel Dan said:


> 69K miles and finally went in for the NOx recall.
> The P21DD for the DEF tank was putting it into derate count down so in it went.
> Radio blanked out recently and had a slow coolant leak for some time, figured water pump.
> 
> ...


Definitely do the timing belt, agree wholeheartedly.

My ‘14 CTD water pump failed right about the same mileage as yours last year. Left a puddle of orange coolant on the ground while at breakfast...fortunately just a mile from the dealership.

The mechanic refused to replace the WP without also doing the timing belt. (I know, right?...a mechanic who followed the book and went to bat for a customer...awesome).

He (the diesel mechanic) had to argue his case with the service manager, who initially did not want to cover the timing belt and felt it was not required/covered under PT warranty. 

After showing the mgr that GM calls for timing belt replacement due to compromised TB life from coolant contamination, it was approved.

Worth a check to see if your dealer will do the timing belt under PT warranty (WP failure)...they did mine for free.

More here...http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...ion/191266-2-0-diesel-water-pump-failure.html...(starting with Post #7)


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Mine was a slow leak, 1/2-3/4" drop in the reservoir per oil change ~7500 miles. Pulled the inspection cover for the belt and with a mirror could only see trace residue on bottom of W/P, honestly could not claim contamination IMO. There was never any evidence of coolant making it to the ground. Free would have been better but can't really complain. Additional labor was less than 1.0 hr so it wasn't like the tech was padding the job. 

This is the only repair work I've paid for on the car since we bought it new. Only the second time it has been in for warranty work, ever. It was in early in it's life for radio blanking out (pre-cable TSB I think) and the P0133 code that would clear itself. So far I've clean the O2 and MAP sensors twice, preventative maintenance. 

Just hope the NOx recall doesn't cause me any new issues.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Update:
Glad I got the w/p and timing belt done but not the Nox recall/reflash.

From what we can tell there is a solid 10+ mpg drop on the highway. We could routinely get in the mid 50s on highway trips with a best of 64mpg over 50 miles on the DIC. Over the last 3k miles we've done several 50+ mile highway runs and seen 43-44mpg.

SGII still showing 15lbs of DEF fluid, still hasn't moved. Who ever filled the tank made a mess and spilled the DEF, never spilled that much myself in the 60k miles worth of refills I did. There was a lot of dried def residue around the fill area, never thought of checking right after repairs, my bad.


----------



## Renwo (Jan 29, 2014)

Diesel Dan said:


> 69K miles and finally went in for the NOx recall.
> The P21DD for the DEF tank was putting it into derate count down so in it went.
> Radio blanked out recently and had a slow coolant leak for some time, figured water pump.
> 
> ...


I've had NOX recall service and about to get a second DEF tank replacement under the extended warranty for the heater issue. Water pump went out at 80k miles, was covered under power-train warranty and they replaced the timing belt at no cost which was nice. I've had a lot of issues with this car (more than any other car I've owned) and even though pretty much everything was covered under warranty and/or reimbursed, I'm a screwed since I'm over 100k miles and diesels are supposed to run 300k+...

2014 CTD is a POS and here is a list of everything that had to be done to it on top of my head.

Turbo (under 30k warranty fixed after multiple dealer visits)
Dashboard lights (under 30k warranty fixed)
Blind side assist sensors (under 30k warranty fixed)
DEF sensors (under 30k warranty fixed) x2
Water pump (80k warranty fixed)
DEF tank (under 120k) warranty reimbursed once, about to take again for second DEF tank @ 105k miles

Will not buy GM again.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Diesel Dan said:


> Update:
> Glad I got the w/p and timing belt done but not the Nox recall/reflash.
> 
> From what we can tell there is a solid 10+ mpg drop on the highway. We could routinely get in the mid 50s on highway trips with a best of 64mpg over 50 miles on the DIC. Over the last 3k miles we've done several 50+ mile highway runs and seen 43-44mpg.
> ...


MPG loss after reflash?

I had recorded my MPG for 10 weeks prior to flash just on a whim, thankfully it ended up being useful. After the flash I recorded it for 10 more weeks, driving identical routes. MPG was .1 or .2 MPG difference before/after.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

BDCCruze said:


> MPG loss after reflash?


I hope it's not MPG loss after timing belt change. 

Don't they lock all the sprockets into place before removing the old belt, and unlock them after installing the new, so it's virtually impossible to get a sprocket out of time, isn't it?


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Update:
Year later and car still running good and no more coolant leaks.
Mileage still seems about the same, mid to upper 50s but I haven't been on that flat land in mid-ohio to recreate that 64mpg run so it's doing ok. It's my DD now and my work trip does rural driving and stop/go while passing through town and generally get 42-44mpg when not regening. Has about 87K miles on it now. 

Looks like a oil leak is devoloping around the pan/block area and will go in before the powertrain warranty expires.

Another thing I think I'll ask about is blowby/compression test. Pulled the fill cap off while running and has noticeable blowby that my 6.5TD and high mileage Duramax doesn't. Anyone ever have a compression test performed on this little 2.0?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

If the water pump was bad you could have argued that the coolant contaminated the belt. A lot of guys here have got the belt for free.

Even then, $300 for the belt is still not bad. I'd gladly pay that. I'm sure you're not losing any sleep over it.

So far my pump has held up at 110k. I'm trying to stretch it to 140k.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Diesel Dan said:


> Another thing I think I'll ask about is blowby/compression test. Pulled the fill cap off while running and has noticeable blowby that my 6.5TD and high mileage Duramax doesn't. Anyone ever have a compression test performed on this little 2.0?


112K miles, never had a compression test done. 

Not sure what you mean by blow-by, however I’ve always noticed ‘smoke’ emanating from Oil Fill whenever I remove the cap. 

Doesn’t matter if the engine is warm or cold. I can fire it up for a minute or less, remove the cap and the smoke is there.

I’ve read here its normal for the Gen 1 CTD.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> Not sure what you mean by blow-by, however I’ve always noticed ‘smoke’ emanating from Oil Fill whenever I remove the cap.


Oil vapors (smoke) and mild positive pressure coming from crankcase.
My 2006 LBZ Duramax with 277K miles exhibits less.
Maybe it is normal but I wasn't expecting it.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> If the water pump was bad you could have argued that the coolant contaminated the belt. A lot of guys here have got the belt for free.
> 
> Even then, $300 for the belt is still not bad. I'd gladly pay that. I'm sure you're not losing any sleep over it.
> 
> So far my pump has held up at 110k. I'm trying to stretch it to 140k.


It's been a year now so not loosing any sleep. 
My concern was the leak was so minor they wouldn't replace it. Being so minor I couldn't justify arguing for a new belt.


----------

